# Is there anyway to help Stormy not be so afraid of people sneezing?



## Jerseygirl989 (Jun 27, 2011)

It seems like this a common occurance, every time someone sneezes, and Stormy is out of the cage, we have lift off and what usually results in Stormy finding something to have a hissing fit at when she (or he) lands on it or near it. 

Obviously these fits wont occur if Stormy is not so afraid of someone sneezing. What can be done?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Birds do tend to startle at sneezes and there's a limit to how much you can do about it. My birds spook less if I'm able to tell them "I'm gonna sneeze" before I actually do it - they obviously don't understand the words, but they've been alerted in advance that something is going on and they're not so startled when it happens. If it's possible to keep the sneeze from being too loud, that will help too.


----------



## Jerseygirl989 (Jun 27, 2011)

Ill try that with Stormy. Sometimes people in my house sneeze so loud, you can hear them 3 rooms away.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

lol my bf is rather loud too  but they are used to him now lol

I always go a a a atchoo *sneeze* and cookie used to say choo lol


----------



## Jerseygirl989 (Jun 27, 2011)

lol, a birdy way to say bless you!


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I read about a lady who before started her vacuum would laugh and yell "Big noise" after a while her birds would pick up on the words and repeat them when a sound startled them. I wonder if after sneezing if you laugh and carry on as if it's funny it won't be such a scary sound.


----------



## Jerseygirl989 (Jun 27, 2011)

By then though it might be too late. Stormy is not exactly the best flyer in the world, but can take off in a hurry.


----------



## elinore (Jul 22, 2010)

Maggie used to startle very easily as well, so I would do what a few people have already suggested, and warn her. I'd just say "I'm going to sneeze Maggie" and at least try to muffle it, and once in a while she'd still startle but usually she'd just fluff up like, "how DARE you make such an unattractive noise next to me!" I would also tell her when I was about to turn on a light switch, which also made her fly.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> I would also tell her when I was about to turn on a light switch, which also made her fly.


I always warn my birds when I'm about to turn the lights on or off. If I walk into the bird room when it's dark I'll tell then "It's me" so they know everything is OK. Before I had the idea of doing that I was sometimes setting off night frights by going into the room.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

I bet she will soon get used to it maybe, i hope!


----------



## Jerseygirl989 (Jun 27, 2011)

I tried all of the advice offered in this thread and then someone in the house sneezed. She stopped giving me kisses but didnt take off! That has to be a step in the right direction, right?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Definitely!


----------



## Kikode (Aug 17, 2011)

Mentha said:


> I read about a lady who before started her vacuum would laugh and yell "Big noise" after a while her birds would pick up on the words and repeat them when a sound startled them. I wonder if after sneezing if you laugh and carry on as if it's funny it won't be such a scary sound.


Im pretty sure that puppy is lying  Sneezing doesnt bother any of my birds for some reason and i can can sneeze loud sometimes.


----------

